# Wrecks of Swansea Bay, Wales



## tonyj1984 (Nov 2, 2014)

I am researching and collecting photos of fishing boats that have been wrecked in Swansea Bay (Mumbles/Oystermouth/Norton/Blackpill) for a potential book and was wondering if anyone could help me with this at all? I have info from late 1993 to the present but nothing before that. Anything after 1993 would be appreciated too as I may have missed some. Thank you in advance guys.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

As a starting point, find a copy of Shipwreck Index to the British Isles by Richard and Bridget Larn, not sure which volume but it will probably be volume 4 or 5. A decent reference library should have the full set or if they haven't, will be able to obtain it for you. Once you've got that, start researching...

Dave W


----------



## tonyj1984 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi Dave, just ordered the book. Thank you. Although, I'm guessing it will be mainly the larger vessels covered in that book? I'm looking for more of the smaller fishing vessels that have been wrecked.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

No, it will include fishing vessels, assuming you mean trawlers, drifters and the like. Many of these will be war losses though it looks as though you're more interested in more recent losses. It's unlikely to include really small inshore/angling vessels but you might be lucky.

Dave W


----------



## tonyj1984 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok cheers Dave, looking forward to reading it


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

hi tony have a book shipwrecks of the gower coast not read it for years but just had a quick look and found the roche castle wrecked at paviland gower 10 January 1937 the rhosili L.S.A. company saved all but one of the 11 man crew the book is GOWER COAST SHIPWRECKS CARL SMITH SOUWESTER BOOKS quick look cant see a lot of trawlers regards graham


----------



## tonyj1984 (Nov 2, 2014)

Cheers for the info Graham. I've got that book. It's a Great read


----------

